# A los que vendeis online y contra reembolso



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

Hace un tiempo pregunte por aqui sobre ofrecer el contrareembolso en mi tienda online, y siguiendo el consejo de Polux, he de decir que me ha ido muy bien y que los españoles lo prefieren con mucho a otras formas de pago. 

Realizo llamada de comprobación antes de sacar cualquier envio contra reembolso para comprobar, y casi no he tenido problemas. 

Solo un par, que una vez llamado y confirmado el pedido y el importe, pareciendoles todo perfectisimo, luego me han rechazado el paquete.

Los que vendeis contra reembolso, haceis algo con esos clientes? Supongo que es imposible que te paguen los portes de los que deberían hacerse cargo, asi que de momento ni me he molestado en decirles nada, pero te queda el malestar este de que habiendo trabajado tu bien, y llamado para confirmar y todo, te tomen por imbécil y te devuelvan el pedido con todo su morro y den por sentado que los portes te los comas tu.


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

Tengo puesta una comision en cada contra reembolso, que no es elevada por el bajo coste de reembolsos devueltos que hay, y que si que cubre los pocos pedidos devueltos. 

Preguntaba lo de tomar medidas precisamente por lo que comentas, tampoco quiero afectar a la imagen de mi tienda enviado correos reclamando portes, o diciendo que los devueltos serán reclamados por via judicial (que es un farol obviamente) pero que he visto por ahi. 

Supongo que lo mejor es callar y aguantarse y hacer que la comisión de los reembolsos que si llegan cubra los pocos que se devuelven, que son muy pocos, pero no deja de sentarme mal que hagan esto cuando yo intento hacerlo todo lo mejor posible.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> Tengo puesta una comision en cada contra reembolso, que no es elevada por el bajo coste de reembolsos devueltos que hay, y que si que cubre los pocos pedidos devueltos.
> 
> Preguntaba lo de tomar medidas precisamente por lo que comentas, tampoco quiero afectar a la imagen de mi tienda enviado correos reclamando portes, o diciendo que los devueltos serán reclamados por via judicial (que es un farol obviamente) pero que he visto por ahi.
> 
> Supongo que lo mejor es callar y aguantarse y hacer que la comisión de los reembolsos que si llegan cubra los pocos que se devuelven, que son muy pocos, pero no deja de sentarme mal que hagan esto cuando yo intento hacerlo todo lo mejor posible.



Lo que tienes que hacer, ya que tienes su teléfono, es llamarles con máxima amabilidad para interesarte por averiguar que ha pasado, la actitud tiene que ser la de estar preocupado porque no han recibido sus paquete y llamas para cuidar sus intereses. En ningun caso llamas para reclamar, reñir y amenazar: el problema que investigas NO es porqué no lo han aceptado, sino porqué no les ha llegado (la dirección era incorrecta? al cartero le recibió otra persona que no era el comprador?...)

Beneficios:
1. Averiguarás el motivo real de que ha pasado (no asumas que son unos jetas)
2. Podrás resolver y finalizar la venta en algunos casos que no eran malintencionados.
3. Los casos malintencionados, se sentirán culpables ante tanta amabilidad e interés, algunos se justificaran y acabaran comprando, otros no.
4. Incluso con los jetas, la imagen de tu empresa habrá ganado muchos puntos

Llevo mas de 5 años con un servicio on-line atendiendo mails, y la principal lección que he aprendido es:

- cuando recibo un mail de queja, maleducado e incluso insultante.... y a pesar de eso les contesto con amabilidad e interés por resolver el problema: el 90% de las veces te responden con tu mismo tono y en la mitad de las ocasiones se disculpan por el primer mail. Los clientes "atacan" preventivamente quemados de la prepotencia de las empresas, cuando les respondes de buenas, se dan cuenta de la metida de pata y rectifican avergonzados.

- muchos de estos conflictos resueltos, se transforman en ventas, pero sobretodo se transforman en clientes excepcionales que te recomiendan a todo el mundo de forma efusiva. Las personas muy emocionales, pasan de odiarte a amarte, y lo comunican a todo el mundo

- el pequeño % de costes por devoluciones es parte de tu coste de explotación, debes asumirlo y incluirlo en los precios. Esto te permite que no lo vivas como una perdida económica y, sobretodo, tu salud emocional te lo agradecerá. Cada vez que un cliente me escribe enfadado, en primer lugar le garantizo que si no está satisfecho se le devolverá el dinero sin preguntas, luego miro de resolver el problema. Mi % de devolución no debe llegar al 1% o 2%, y no sabes lo feliz que me quedo yo (y el cliente supongo que también) cuando ante un conflicto le devuelvo el dinero sin pensarlo y le anulo el pedido.

Son negocios, si te lo tomas personalmente sufrirá tu estómago y tu negocio, si le das la vuelta te lo agradecerá tu salud y tus ingresos.


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

Gracias mil por tu respuesta. 

Una duda que me queda al leerte. Anulas el pedido, les pides que te reenvien la mercancia, y luego les devuelves el importe, no? Incluyendo los portes?

La verdad es que yo no he tendio devoluciones de pedidos enteros, solo algún artículo suelto.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> Gracias mil por tu respuesta.
> 
> Una duda que me queda al leerte. Anulas el pedido, les pides que te reenvien la mercancia, y luego les devuelves el importe, no? Incluyendo los portes?
> 
> La verdad es que yo no he tendio devoluciones de pedidos enteros, solo algún artículo suelto.



Generalmente los portes de vuelta corren a cargo del cliente en la mayoría de tiendas online, por no decir todas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> Gracias mil por tu respuesta.
> 
> Una duda que me queda al leerte. Anulas el pedido, les pides que te reenvien la mercancia, y luego les devuelves el importe, no? Incluyendo los portes?
> 
> La verdad es que yo no he tendio devoluciones de pedidos enteros, solo algún artículo suelto.



En mi caso es mas sencillo porque se trata de un servicio on-line: les devuelvo el dinero y cancelo el servicio contratado. En tu caso me refería especialmente las "no aceptaciones de pedidos contrareembolso": cuando correos te lo devuelve y tu les llamas por teléfono, no les devuelves el dinero porque no habían pagado.

En las "devoluciones de productos" el tema es mas delicado porque hay que comprobar el estado del producto devuelto antes de pagarles, pero puede valer la pena probarlo y confirmar el % que se da: ejemplo, si el 5% de las compras son devueltas, pero ofrecer esa garantía de devolución te supone vender un 20% mas, pues vale la pena.

En tiendas online que he comprado y he hecho alguna devolución, siempre me han hecho pagar los portes de devolución, digamos que la política general es que paga quien envía (sea la que sea la dirección). Tu pagas portes del envió, el cliente paga portes de la devolución. Si es un cambio: tu pagas portes del envió inicial y del posterior, el cliente paga los portes de la devolución.

Pero también es verdad que en productos donde el principal freno a la compra sean las dudas de si "me irá bien", como la tienda online esa de ropa que anuncian por la tele, se han atrevido a ofrecer devoluciones gratuitas y eso debe haber disparado las ventas, me sorprendió pero lo encontré muy inteligente.


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

El problema del contra reembolso devuelto, es que como el cliente no ha pagado nada, pues yo pago el porte del envio, y el porte de la devolución, y eso evidentemente, no se puede reclamar, ya que si no han querido el pedido, mucho menos van a querer pagar el porte. 

Lo dicho por ti antes, hay que asumirlo como coste de explotación y listo. 

Lo de las tiendas de ropa que comentas, también lo hacen varias que venden zapatos y supongo que sí, habrá aumentado las ventas, la verdad es que no te frena a comprar por si no te vale. Yo he mirado en varias de ellas pero no he comprado ya que me parece que el precio del zapato en condiciones normales (sin ofertas ni promos), es más caro (bastante) que en tienda. Supongo que tienen que repercurtir el porte más un % de devoluciónes y cambios.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Oct 2012)

Con los impresentables que te niegan los pedidos es muy complejo, existe por ahi una teoria que dice que cuando el cliente esta "caliente", es decir lleva tiempo buscando y hace el pedido y tu cuando lo recibes, debes de dar prioridad a dichos clientes en los envios, para evitar que se enfrien y te lo cancelen.

Yo he buscado la posibilidad de que exista una posibilidad de listas negras de estos individuos, y la verdad es que como comerciante pagaria por tener acceso a ellas (atentos posibles emprendedores), ya he preguntado incluso en los trasnportistas por si tuvieran esa informacion pero me da que el tema d ela legalidad no lo debe de permitir.

Añade un pequeño porcentaje plus a todo esto para compensar y sobre todo elimina la comision de contrareembolso, la gente no lo mira, hasta que le llega la factura y se da cuenta que entre el coste del envio y la comision le sube mucho y no lo acepta.

La mejor solucion que encontre fue rebajar los costes de envio dejandolo en apenas 2 y 3 euros y eliminar la comision del contrareembolso añadiendolo ya a todos los productos, desde que hice eso, parcticamente no tengo ni un 0,1 % de rebotes y tengo una media de unos 200 envios mensuales.


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

Lo que tu dices esta bien, pero tengo un problema con la politica de fijación de precios. Hay muchos articulos a los que les cargo un porcentaje variable en funcion de a como venda la competencia online (que mirar de una tienda a otra es muy fácil). Si hiciera lo que sugieres, reduciendo costes y no eliminando la comision de reembolso para repercutirlo en el PVP, acabaria vendiendo igual, pero sin repercutirlo, asi que por el momento prefiero marcar los portes como tocan, que no están nada caros, y poner la comisión de reembolso. 
Yo no llego a los 200 envios contra reembolso al mes, pero el porcentaje de rebote es muy bajo, asi que no me compensa bajar portes y comsiones de reembolso y repercutirlo en el precio.


----------



## IvanPharma (26 Oct 2012)

El español medio es muy desconfiado y le encanta el contrareembolso, a pesar de pagar mas portes. 
Yo lo que hago es inflar el coste del contrareembolso para cubrir los costes de esos 2 o 3 que no pagan.

La gente se piensa que comprando contrareembolso no les van a tangar, mientras recuerdo un compi que pagó 500 euros por una mesa de mezclas y le enviaron contrareembolso un paquete con un video roto y un rollo de papel higiénico.


----------



## modderx (26 Oct 2012)

Buenas yo debido a la desconfianza que hay aún en España por pagar con tarjeta de crédito en internet, decidí dar servicio contrarrembolso subiendo un porcentaje a quien elija esta modalidad, después de varios envíos devueltos y tragarme los costes he decidido quitarlo, prefiero perder algún cliente desconfiado que pagar unos costes de ida y vuelta que algunas veces según el peso puede ser considerable


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

A mi me han devuelto un porcentaje bajisimo. Llamo siempre antes de hacer envio para comprobar, y si no puedo hablar con ellos, directamente ni envio. Haces lo mismo?


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Oct 2012)

Yo solo acepto pedidos contrareembolsos hasta una cantidad especifica: 80 euros, mas de ahi deben elegir otras formas de pago, precisamente por lo que decis, mas cantidad implica mayores costes de envio por peso.


----------



## sorge (26 Oct 2012)

Creo que si la mayoría de las ventas son en un país como éste, funcionalmente analfabeto en temas de pago online (ebay suena de descargas o algo así, pero paypal directamente suena a danacol de marca blanca (lo de asociar un monedero virtual a una cuenta para transferencias es ciencia ficción)), creo que restringir las formas de pago eliminando la opción de contrarrembolso es una mala política de gastos imprevistos.

Yo prefiero tomármelo como una inversión, que como ya se ha mencionado antes, se amortiza con el aumento de la demanda al contemplar esa opción.

A mí personalmente, me dan más problemas determinadas tarjetas de crédito, y las jetas de sus portadores, pero eliminar el pago por tarjeta, en un país como éste, funcionalmente adicto al plástico, no es que sea un error de estrategia, es directamente pasar a ser un miniexportador neto.

¿Habéis probado a explicar que paypal existe y está en Luxemburgo?
Unas risas, hoyga.

Pero vamos, aunque el cliente no siempre tiene la razón, siempre tiene que creer que la tiene, y siempre debería poder elegir la forma de pago que él crea que mas le conviene, aunque fuera mas rentable para todos utilizar otras.

PD: Por cierto, respecto a los portes, si pensáis que son caros para el vendedor ahora (utilizando correo normal o tarifa reducida con mensajería), esperad un par de añitos..., ese va a ser nuestros talón de aquiles, y los peces grandes lo saben y lo van a utilizar si en algún momento empezamos a arañar su cuota de mercado.


----------



## modderx (26 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> A mi me han devuelto un porcentaje bajisimo. Llamo siempre antes de hacer envio para comprobar, y si no puedo hablar con ellos, directamente ni envio. Haces lo mismo?



Cuando tienes un volumen alto de envíos la verdad que no es muy como tener que llamar uno por uno, por lo menos en mi caso


----------



## modderx (26 Oct 2012)

sorge dijo:


> Creo que si la mayoría de las ventas son en un país como éste, funcionalmente analfabeto en temas de pago online (ebay suena de descargas o algo así, pero paypal directamente suena a danacol de marca blanca (lo de asociar un monedero virtual a una cuenta para transferencias es ciencia ficción)), creo que restringir las formas de pago eliminando la opción de contrarrembolso es una mala política de gastos imprevistos.
> 
> Yo prefiero tomármelo como una inversión, que como ya se ha mencionado antes, se amortiza con el aumento de la demanda al contemplar esa opción.
> 
> ...



Entiendo tu mensaje, yo la verdad que espero que desaparezcan los timadores que hay por internet y tanto daño hacen que luego la gente no se fía y pagamos justos por pecadores, yo si no hubieran problemas prefiero mucho antes el contrarrembolso antes de tarjeta de crédito o paypal, paypal lo doy como opción porque lamentablemente hay muchísima gente que lo usa, pero yo se como funcionan y me parece un robo y no tengo por que darles la comisión que se llevan, lo tienen muy bien montado pero si miráis por internet hay muchísimas quejas a paypal por ladrones, resumiendo la modalidad de pago que me gustaría quitar sería paypal la primera de todas y que la gente vea que hay más formas de pago


----------



## sorge (26 Oct 2012)

Paypal es un banco.
Con eso te lo digo todo. Las comisiones son exageradas (el spread en el cambio de divisa es directamente matador) y las condiciones para nosotros son un pelín leoninas.

Pero es un buen banco (quiero decir...), caro pero eficiente, y a los clientes que lo utilizan (en mi caso todos los del otro lado del charco) les hace sentir protegidos, y por tanto se fían y centran su atención en otros aspectos de la compra, como hacer mas rentable para ellos el envío, o aprovechar el pedido para comprar algo que a lo mejor no pensaban pero ya que estamos...
Te digo lo mismo que antes, las comisiones de paypal hay que tomárselas como una inversión en hacerle mas atractiva la compra al cliente, aunque habiendo otras formas de pago mas económicas para vendedor y comprador, fastidia tener que pagar un plus por el desconocimiento generalizado de las transacciones en internet.

Todo se andará. Yo creo que a la fuerza, la gente se acabará poniendo las pilas (ellos y nosotros), no queda otro remedio, y el problema, a mi juicio, no es tanto la inseguridad, sino que el cliente no pierda nunca la facilidad y comodidad en el pago y la recepción del pedido, lo que a veces no depende de nosotros.

No te deseo suerte, porque si llevas un tiempo en ésto, ya sabrás que la suerte no tiene nada que ver. Pero ánimos siempre hacen falta, a falta de trienios.


----------



## IvanPharma (26 Oct 2012)

Me encanta leer gente que sabe de lo que habla. 

La verdad que el tema de ventas on-line hispanistaní es todo un mundo, otro punto de vista mas para ver hasta que nivel el español medio es absolutamente retrasado mental y como al incluir la más mínima novedad o avance, se retrae cual vampiro ante un crucifico, exceptuando quizás los que compran tecnología que son algo mas operativos en este campo.

Curiosamente leyendo "Antropología práctica" de Kant de 1785 ya describía esta peculiaridad. Dejo este enlace en el que se habla del tema, el libro merece la pena ya que visto hoy, según la visión de Kant, en realidad todo sigue prácticamente igual.


----------



## sorge (26 Oct 2012)

Buen enlace IvanPharma, no lo conocía (el texto, Kant estuvo aquí cenando el otro viernes, que jodio, lo que le gusta la tinta de Toro acostumbrado a los dulzones del Rhin).

Por cierto me encanta esta parte del prefacio
"(marcada con algunas observaciones que en la actualidad calificaríamos como etnocéntricas o machistas)".
Priceless, para todo lo demás ebaycard.


----------



## lalol (26 Oct 2012)

IvanPharma dijo:


> La verdad que el tema de ventas on-line hispanistaní es todo un mundo, otro punto de vista mas para ver hasta que nivel el español medio es absolutamente retrasado mental y como al incluir la más mínima novedad o avance, se retrae cual vampiro ante un crucifico, exceptuando quizás los que compran tecnología que son algo mas operativos en este campo.



A lo mejor tienen razones más que justificadas para ser reacios a esas novedades, o han sufrido malas experiencias con pago on-line. ¿Por qué los llamas "retrasados mentales"?


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Oct 2012)

bernal dijo:


> A lo mejor tienen razones más que justificadas para ser reacios a esas novedades, o han sufrido malas experiencias con pago on-line. ¿Por qué los llamas "retrasados mentales"?



Yo pienso igual que el, llamo al restrasado mental el que piensa que no se le puede engañar si pide por contrareembolso ( te recerdo que este sistema no existe en otras partes del mundo) cuando si yo quisiera le puedo meter un ladrillo en la caja y enviarselo y encima cobrarle mas por la comision. 

Es de estupidos pensar asi.

A mi alguno a la pregunta de que porque no hubiera sido mejor pagar de otra forma y se ahorrara las comisiones, me responde que "no sabia si iba a llegar el pedido" a lo que le he respondi, si es un metodo que si te quieren engañar te engañan igual y ni si quiera lo saben.

De hecho se dispone de metodos como Paypal,que pueden reclamar en caso de incidencia, yo por eso no uso dicho sistema de pago, que protege mas al comprador y uso Moneybookers


----------



## tica (26 Oct 2012)

Pues si a mucha gente le suena a chino cuando les pregunto que si quieren pagar con paypal, si les ofrezco moneybookers directamente les sonara a swhajili. Suajili. O como se escriba.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> Pues si a mucha gente le suena a chino cuando les pregunto que si quieren pagar con paypal, si les ofrezco moneybookers directamente les sonara a swhajili. Suajili. O como se escriba.



Bueno yo en la tienda tengo integrado moneybookers con los logotipos de tarjetas de credito y no tengo problemas. Lo que pasa es que el porcentaje de gente qcompra con VISA es infimo y no me compensa meter una pasarela de pago de banco


----------



## rtxkwallace (27 Oct 2012)

Te cuento una experiencia:

En una ocasión hice un pedido contrareembolso de un libro. Me llego el aviso pero me despiste y cuando fui a por él a Correos ya lo habían devuelto, se había pasado el plazo del aviso.

Me llego posteriormente un mail, preguntándome cual era la razón de la devolución, les explique lo sucedido y les dije que por favor me lo enviaran de nuevo y que yo asumiría los costes, ya que habái sido fallo mío. Así lo hicieron y lo recogí, pagando algo mas, en principio eran veintipocos euros y al final fueron veintimuchos.

El caso es que no des por hecho que no lo querían porque puede haber otras causas. Como te han dicho, si contactas con ellos, tendrás conocimiento de por qué ha venido devuelto y en algunos casos podrás materializar las ventas.

Un saludo


----------



## IvanPharma (31 Oct 2012)

bernal dijo:


> A lo mejor tienen razones más que justificadas para ser reacios a esas novedades, o han sufrido malas experiencias con pago on-line. ¿Por qué los llamas "retrasados mentales"?



Disculpa por mi exceso de ímpetu y falta de respeto a todos los "contrareembolsistas" , la verdad que es que son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas y mi comentario no ha sido para nada proporcionado. 

El motivo es justo por lo que comentan los compañeros, y por lo que he comentado anteriormente. 

De hecho hay quien se aprovecha de la falsa seguridad que sienten algunos compradores que se aferran a este medio de pago para darles el palo, ya que en muchos casos se han preocupado más en el modo de pago-entrega que en verificar la legitimidad de quién se lo envía.

Saludos.


----------



## tica (31 Oct 2012)

Más razón que un santo. Antes de aceptar el contra reembolso como medio de pago, nos llamaba gente pidiendo si aceptabamos contra reembolso. Cuando les decíamos que no, no nos compraban, pese a ver que estamos constituidos como SL, que en la web pueden ver fotos nuestras y premios recibidos, pese a tener telefono y contestarles y atenderles bien. Su principal fijación era el contra reembolso. Lo demás no lo valoraron. Es posible que esa gente haya comprado finalmente en alguna tienda que acepta contra reembolso y que no haya dado la mitad de garantias o confianza que intentamos dar nosotros. Supongo que piensan que el contra reembolso es infalible y les da más confianza, aunque no se por que.


----------



## lalol (31 Oct 2012)

tica dijo:


> Más razón que un santo. Antes de aceptar el contra reembolso como medio de pago, nos llamaba gente pidiendo si aceptabamos contra reembolso. Cuando les decíamos que no, no nos compraban, pese a ver que estamos constituidos como SL, que en la web pueden ver fotos nuestras y premios recibidos, pese a tener telefono y contestarles y atenderles bien. Su principal fijación era el contra reembolso. Lo demás no lo valoraron. Es posible que esa gente haya comprado finalmente en alguna tienda que acepta contra reembolso y que no haya dado la mitad de garantias o confianza que intentamos dar nosotros. Supongo que piensan que el contra reembolso es infalible y les da más confianza, aunque no se por que.



Pero lo que cuenta experiencia final. Yo, por ejemplo, he pedido muchas cosas contrarrembolso y nunca me han timado. En cambio sí me han timado una vez comprando on-line con tarjeta. ¿Por qué debería preferir este último medio?


----------



## tica (2 Nov 2012)

Pues yo siempre he comprado online pagando con tarjeta o paypal y no me han timado nunca. Asi que lo prefiero porque me es mucho mas comodo. Si como consumidora ya que tanto me la pueden pegar con un contra reembolso como con tarjeta o paypal, me quedo con lo mas comodo para mi.


----------



## Samanta (4 Nov 2012)

tica dijo:


> Hace un tiempo pregunte por aqui sobre ofrecer el contrareembolso en mi tienda online, y siguiendo el consejo de Polux, he de decir que me ha ido muy bien y que los españoles lo prefieren con mucho a otras formas de pago.
> 
> Realizo llamada de comprobación antes de sacar cualquier envio contra reembolso para comprobar, y casi no he tenido problemas.
> 
> ...



Hola entiendo la situacion perfectamente, dado que me ha pasado 2 veces en , lo unico que hice fue hablar otra vez y decirle de hijo de puta para arriba, al menos el malestar se va un poco, si es anadaluz o murciano les jode mucho que les toques el tema de sus muertos, asi que solo vendo si el pago es por paypal, targeta, o transferencia, lo siento tio, si quieres hablar me mandas mp


----------



## j.w.pepper (7 Nov 2012)

Otra opción que no habeis comentado es la de la transferencia bancaria, si bien en cierto que para muchos clientes que todavía se fían poco de las compras online, esto les supone pagar algo previamente a recibir el genero y por lo tanto ocasionarle más miedos, tienen la ventaja de reducir notablemente el coste de envío y que muchos bancos ofrecen a sus clientes costes cero en sus transferencias, y tienen también la ventaja de la seguridad respecto a la tarjeta de crédito. Alguna tienda de artículos de informática bastante afamada en España, ofrece esta posibilidad de pago mediante transferencia dentro de todo el abanico de pagos, en mi caso supone ahorrarme unos eurillos respecto al contrareembolso o al pago con paypal o tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Nov 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Otra opción que no habeis comentado es la de la transferencia bancaria, si bien en cierto que para muchos clientes que todavía se fían poco de las compras online, esto les supone pagar algo previamente a recibir el genero y por lo tanto ocasionarle más miedos, tienen la ventaja de reducir notablemente el coste de envío y que muchos bancos ofrecen a sus clientes costes cero en sus transferencias, y tienen también la ventaja de la seguridad respecto a la tarjeta de crédito. Alguna tienda de artículos de informática bastante afamada en España, ofrece esta posibilidad de pago mediante transferencia dentro de todo el abanico de pagos, en mi caso supone ahorrarme unos eurillos respecto al contrareembolso o al pago con paypal o tarjeta de crédito.



La gente tampoco le interesa la transferencia bancaria, es mas, alguna vez si lo haces desde diversas entidades te meten comision. 

La gente solo quiere pagar cuando recibe el paquete, incluso clientes que ya te han realizado varios pedidos, siguen optando por el contrareembolso, no se si es por comodidad de ellos, vagueria, etc Les ecplicas que hay otras opciones de pago mas baratas, pero no lo quieren


----------



## tica (8 Nov 2012)

cierto. tengo clientes habituales que siguen usando el contra reembolso pese a tener ya experiencias positivas con nosotros.


----------



## poderoso (8 Nov 2012)

tica dijo:


> Hace un tiempo pregunte por aqui sobre ofrecer el contrareembolso en mi tienda online, y siguiendo el consejo de Polux, he de decir que me ha ido muy bien y que los españoles lo prefieren con mucho a otras formas de pago.
> 
> Realizo llamada de comprobación antes de sacar cualquier envio contra reembolso para comprobar, y casi no he tenido problemas.
> 
> ...



a mi me funciona bien pero es importante una buena comunicacion y antes de enviar el pedido mandar el numero de seguimiento mas el importe exacto que van a cobrar.
hoy en dia casi la forma mas seguro de cobrar.
hay empresas de mensageria quines pagan en un tiempo record y una comision de 2-3%max.


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Nov 2012)

poderoso dijo:


> a mi me funciona bien pero es importante una buena comunicacion y antes de enviar el pedido mandar el numero de seguimiento mas el importe exacto que van a cobrar.
> hoy en dia casi la forma mas seguro de cobrar.
> hay empresas de mensageria quines pagan en un tiempo record y una comision de 2-3%max.



¿Existe mucha diferencia entre lo que cobra correos por el contrareembolso y lo que cobra una empresa de mensajería?. Me refiero al coste total: envío más cobro.


----------



## tica (8 Nov 2012)

el coste del contra reembolso es igual en correos y en mensajeria, al menos con la que yo tengo. El precio del porte es más caro en mensajeria que en correos.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Nov 2012)

Una prueba que voy a realizar en una tienda que voy a sacar en breve, voy hacerlo de la siguiente manera:

a mi particularmente no me gusta el contrareembolso, asi que partire de la base que los unicas forma de pago sera tarjeta-moneybookers-transferencia, una vez hecho el primer pedido correcto por alguno de estos medios dare la opcion de permitirle el contrareembolso en los sucesivos pedidos, basicamente eso se hace mediante grupos de usuarios y en el prestashop es muy facil de hacer

Lo pondre en experimentacion en breve y ya os contare que tal ha ido, quizas lo combine con algun codigo de descuento

Saludos


----------



## tica (9 Nov 2012)

A mi me acaba de tocar los molares una que ha devuelto paquete porque no le llego cuando ella queria y va y me lo dice. Me han dado ganas de decirla que entonces hubiera elegido mensajeria urgente y no correos. Asi que seguire ofreciendo contra reembolso, porque lo usan y mucho, pero he subido el suplemento un pico. El que quiera contra reembolso, que lo pague. Y de paso cubra posibles devueltos de gente jeta. El que no quiera pagar ese extra (que tampoco es un clavo), pues que use tarjeta o paypal.


----------



## enladrillador (10 Nov 2012)

Tratar con españoles es lo peor, recuerdo que yo vendía en ebay y de los que pujaban, si eran españoles tranquilamente el 50 o 60% no pagaban nunca, y les pedias el dinero y se indignaban encima. pais de mierda.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Nov 2012)

tica dijo:


> A mi me acaba de tocar los molares una que ha devuelto paquete porque no le llego cuando ella queria y va y me lo dice. Me han dado ganas de decirla que entonces hubiera elegido mensajeria urgente y no correos. Asi que seguire ofreciendo contra reembolso, porque lo usan y mucho, pero he subido el suplemento un pico. El que quiera contra reembolso, que lo pague. Y de paso cubra posibles devueltos de gente jeta. El que no quiera pagar ese extra (que tampoco es un clavo), pues que use tarjeta o paypal.



Yo todo mis clientes fallidos son gente que suelen pedir a partir del 26 del mes, unos me responden que no tienen dinero y que luego iran a por ello cuando tengan, o que eso de traduce en que ya has perdido el cliente

El experiemento que voy a hacer es ofrecer las formas de pago normales, excepto contrareembolso y ademas un descuento de X% perpetuo apartir de la 2ª compra y la cual ya permitire el contrareembolso. Ese X% ya va implicito en el precio del producto


----------



## tica (11 Nov 2012)

Polux dijo:


> Yo todo mis clientes fallidos son gente que suelen pedir a partir del 26 del mes, unos me responden que no tienen dinero y que luego iran a por ello cuando tengan, o que eso de traduce en que ya has perdido el cliente
> 
> El experiemento que voy a hacer es ofrecer las formas de pago normales, excepto contrareembolso y ademas un descuento de X% perpetuo apartir de la 2ª compra y la cual ya permitire el contrareembolso. Ese X% ya va implicito en el precio del producto



Ya pero el contra reembolso sigue siendo del gusto de los ejpañoles. Yo no lo quitaría, pero le pondria unos leuros de más en gastos de contra reembolso.


----------



## durdi (17 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos,

pues en tienda Online solo tengo como formas de pago

*Efectivo (recoger/entrega en mano)
*Transferencia bancaria
*contrareembolso (repercuto el % que me cobra la empresa de paqueteria)

Estoy pensado en ofrecer paypal, pues durante mucho tiempo como comprador la usé. Es una forma segura para el comprador, pero mi tira para atras en parte eso mismo. Que es tal la proteccion al comprador, que veo constantemente fraude en compras y retirada del pago aunque la mercancia llega perfecta. Ademas las condiciones de comisiones son una barbaridad.

He visto otras como Moneybookers. Tiene muy buena pinta, pero creo que son poco conocidas en España y no conseguiré captar clientes mediante esta forma de pago.

Tambien he pensado en poner TPV virtual, .....


Que me aconsejais?. Conoceis moneybookers?. Aceptais la condiciones de PayPal a cambio del aumento del ratio conversion?.

Queria tambien preguntaros sobre los "sorteos" de nuestros productos atraves de la web. Hay alguna normativa?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Unoqueopina (26 Ene 2015)

Buenas,

Sobre el método de pago por contrareembolso decir que en mi tienda lo usa un 20% de los clientes, asi que no puede quitarse este tipo de pago sin mas. Este tipo de pago se usa porque no se tiene otro pago mas comodo; no es por desconfianza del pago con tarjeta, es porque no tienen facilidad para pagar con tarjeta bien porque no la tienen habilitada para el pago online o porque directamente no tienen. Y pagar con transferencia para algunas personas es un engorro porque tienen que desplazarse al banco que ya no te clavan para hacer transferencias a otros bancos.

De cada 20 envios, uno no quiere recibir el paquete, es decir un 5%. La solución como decis es subir un poco mas el coste del contrareembolso a los que si pagan para que cuando llegue el que no paga, tengas esa perdida cubierta. Cuando vas y los llaman, los que te cogen el telefono se hacen el tonto y te dan cualquier excusa como si uno fuera idiota pero nunca esta de mas poner rojo a estos pseudoclientes. 

Es buena idea lo que dicen otros compañeros de llamar antes y tener preparadas varias preguntas para ver si estan convencidos de recibir el paquete, aunque como he leido a veces ni con esas. Yo me haria pasar por la empresa de mensajeria y les preguntaría que si van a estar en casa en una franja horaria y si tiene el importe exacto, y si ves que responden correctamente decirles que será para el dia tal. Hoy mismo he llamado a una cliente antes de contratar el envio. La he llamado a dos telefonos moviles que dejo de contacto y a ninguno ha contestado. Le he escrito un email y tampoco ha contestado, asi que me acabo de ahorrar 13 euros de los envios de ida y vuelta.

En cuanto al tipo de gente que hace estos delitos (porque es un delito incumplir el contrato de compraventa online) no hay una edad establecida porque yo he tenido de todas las edades. Lo que pasa con los contrareembolsos es que es muy facil darle a comprar y luego cagarse en la tienda porque nadie se va a gastar mas de lo que reclama en una demanda. Estos tipos suelen ser reincidentes porque la empresa de mensajeria del ultimo que me lo ha hecho me dijo que suele hacerlo mucho. 

Asi que como decia otro compañero estaria bien que hubiera una lista negra para que estos tipos no siguieran haciendo compras por este método y timando a las personas.

Yo dejo las iniciales del último que no quiso pagar un contrareembolso por si alguien busca sobre listas negras de personas que no reciben o pagan las compras contrareembolso tengan una idea: J.M.P. de Vera de Bidasoa. No doy nombres pero al que le toque lidiar con este subnormal ya sabra quien es.

Saludos.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 Ene 2015)

durdi dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> pues en tienda Online solo tengo como formas de pago
> 
> ...



Lo que te he marcdo en rojo, mi novia tiene una empresa de venta on-line.. le va de maravilla con esas tres y lo de los "getas", tambien hace igual. No piensa cambiar el metodo.

El paypal yo no lo uso nunca... no me gusta de hecho si quiero comprar algo en otro pais le pido a algun amigo que si tiene le doy la pasta y a correr pero a mi me tira mucho para atras...

Si a tus clientes les mola un sistema de pago que se sienten comodos con el no cambies...


----------



## Marta.García (3 Feb 2015)

En mi tienda online ofrezco tanto pago con Tarjeta o Transferencia como Contra Reembolso y Pay Pal.

A la gente le da seguridad tener varias opciones de pago.

Cuando algún pedido contra reembolso es rechazado lo que yo hago es meter a esos clientes en una lista y mandarles correos con "publicidad" de mi página, muchos correos la verdad. 
En varios casos me ha ocurrido que han vuelto a comprar utilizando otro método de pago.


----------



## merendola (3 Feb 2015)

Solo he tenido 1 cliente que no ha ido a por su contrareembolso. Una imbécil total. Cuando veo una compra contrareembolso siempre llamo al cliente para confirmar los datos y así el cliente también se siente más "vigilado", si no contestan o me huelo algo raro directamente cancelo el pedido. Ya te digo, de decenas de envíos solo 1 fallo usando este sistema.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (3 Feb 2015)

Yo desde 2013 que llevo abierta mi web, tengo puesto TPV virtual, contrareembolso, Paypal y transferencia, y por ahora no he tenido problemas con ninguno.

Ya se vera mas adelante, pero por ahora nada.

De todas formas si el contrareembolso lo llevas por agencia o correos, no suelen tener problemas en ese sentido.

Un saludo.


----------



## guani (3 Feb 2015)

No hay excusa: quien elige contrarreembolso es por desconfianza o falta de dinero para hacer el pago inmediato, no por no disponer de tarjeta o paypal puesto que todo el mundo ofrece también el pago por ingreso bancario y ahí lo único que tienes que hacer es ingresar el dinero en una cuenta. 

Y no falla, el que insiste con el contrarreembolso suele dar problemas, ya sea por paleto, descerebrado o falta total de experiencia en compra online. Yo creo que no os perdeis nada si solo ofreceis ingreso en cuenta o transferencia bancaria, tarjeta, paypal, o incluso giro postal si prefieren, que todo el mundo tiene una oficina de correos cerca. Al evitar a ese tipo de comprador evitais problemas, en mi opinion.

Alguna vez lo acepté en ventas de ebay (hace eones) y siempre exigí el pago de los 8 euros que cobraba correos por el servicio pagados por adelantado en un ingreso o por paypal.


----------



## locojaen (3 Feb 2015)

No trabajo con contrareembolso. Con un coste medio de envío entorno a 30€ (volumen) y un carrito medio de 300€, sólo la comisión son 25€.
Si no "recogen" me como 60€ y la posibilidad de joder el material.

Unicamente TPV y ingreso/transferencia (en el caso de pedidos en Libras, Paypal). Nada más. 
Esto es una empresa seria, si el cliente no se fia, la empresa tampoco.

Con una política así, tajante, habré perdido alguna venta, pero sobre todo he evitado pérdidas y dolores de cabeza.

Es muy fácil que en mi caso, llegue el mensajero con la mercancía y el cliente, uy! pues mira ahora no tengo el dinero, uy! es que me viene mal, vente mañana...

Los grandes tienen contrareembolso? NO. La gente confía. Si tu negocio depende del contrareembolso es que algo estas haciendo mal.


----------



## casapapiMIX (3 Feb 2015)

Al que preguntaba antes por las devoluciones gratuitas, nosotros las tenemos desde hace un par de meses (envió incluido si es una devolución, y si es un cambio el envió de vuelta a cuenta del cliente).

La verdad que hemos aumentado considerablemente el volumen de pedidos (no creo que sea por este motivo, aunque supongo que ayudará), las devoluciones han subido también algo, pero muy poco. Aunque de ellas el 80% o más ha repetido y el 100% ha quedado encantado, y apostaría a que en el futuro repetirían. En nuestro caso es eficaz, con que un cliente repita ya he amortizado varias devoluciones

Si tienes un contrato con CORREOS creó que son 120€ al año o una cosa así, puedes hacer como amazon y enviar al cliente una etiqueta que la imprime y pega en el sobre y con meterlo a un buzón ya esta, los envíos te los cobran como carta ordinaria (si cumple con las medidas) y peso. Nosotros no lo pusimos porque no creemos que vayamos a tener tanta devolución, pero me parece un servicio cojonudo


----------



## Vanish (3 Feb 2015)

tica dijo:


> Los que vendeis contra reembolso, haceis algo con esos clientes? Supongo que es imposible que te paguen los portes de los que deberían hacerse cargo, asi que de momento ni me he molestado en decirles nada, pero te queda el malestar este de que habiendo trabajado tu bien, y llamado para confirmar y todo, te tomen por imbécil y te devuelvan el pedido con todo su morro y den por sentado que los portes te los comas tu.



Si no les avisas de su plazo legal minimo de desistimiento y condiciones (que son 14 dias a contar desde que le informas de su derecho a desistir) no se les puede reclamar absolutamente nada. Y además, en el caso de que le informes e intentes cobrarle la devolución, eres tu el que tiene que demostrar que le has informado correctamente de acuerdo a la Ley 3/2014 de defensa del consumidor.

O sea, un jaleo que si no son muchos los que te hacen la pirula no vale la pena los 10 o 12 euros, así que yo lo dejaría estar.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (4 Feb 2015)

Yo no soy partidario del contra reembolso, en su momento tuve una tienda online y sólo vendía por tpv o contrareembolso. El número de impagos con el segundo era un sobrecoste para mi que además me ponía de tremenda mala hostia en aquellos tiempos. Fundamentalmente se trataba de jovenes sin pasta que le dan a comprar y luego se arrepienten. Y eso que en aquellos tiempos me era muy cómodo ya que Correos me lo ingresaba todo en cuenta. 

Hay que aprovechar el calentamiento del cliente, cuando se entusiasma en el momento y le da a comprar, y la pasta automáticamente te llega. Todo lo que sea alargar el pago genera con toda seguridad un porcentaje x de arrepentidos. Y luego está el tema de que el 95% de los que husmean un artículo tienen capacidad para comprarlo con tarjeta o con otros medios, si eligen contra reembolso es "por si acaso se arrepienten después". Así que yo si tuviera tienda cortaría de raiz ese tipo de comportamientos, sobre todo si hablamos de artículos de cierto valor o aquellos que no se benefician mucho de ir dando tumbos por el país yendo y viniendo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 02:34 ----------




tica dijo:


> Ya pero el contra reembolso sigue siendo del gusto de los ejpañoles. Yo no lo quitaría, pero le pondria unos leuros de más en gastos de contra reembolso.



¿Del gusto de los españoles? Nos ha jodío, claro, y de los americanos, y de cualquier hijo de vecino. También es del gusto de los españoles que regales tus productos en lugar de vendérselos, y de paso que les hagas un masaje ocn final feliz. Claro que es del gusto de los españoles, pero si tu producto es bueno no van a dejar de comprarlo por que no ofrezcas el envío contra reembolso. Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, la última vez que pude comprar algo contra reembolso fue en Alemania, hace más de 10 años, así que seguramente mis compras en internet o son muy diferentes a las del resto de los españoles, o tengo mala suerte al escoger tiendas. Pero en fin, cada cual lleva su negocio como gusta, y todo depende del tipo de producto que vendas, no es lo mismo botones de mercería que iphones.


----------



## DisfrazVillage (4 Feb 2015)

Nosotros trabajamos sin contra reembolso por lo mismo, genera muchos problemas y un coste muy alto. Algunos de nuestros competidores si ofrecen contra reembolso pero nosotros preferimos diferenciarnos con una estrategia de exquisita atención al cliente.


----------



## blade72 (29 Abr 2015)

_*Si tienes un contrato con CORREOS creó que son 120€ al año o una cosa así, *puedes hacer como amazon y enviar al cliente una etiqueta que la imprime y pega en el sobre y con meterlo a un buzón ya esta, los envíos te los cobran como carta ordinaria (si cumple con las medidas) y peso. Nosotros no lo pusimos porque no creemos que vayamos a tener tanta devolución, pero me parece un servicio cojonudo _


¿Dónde has visto eso? ¿Hay algún enlace para revisarlo?


----------

